# Need costume ideas that take my beard into account



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

Every year I have to figure out a costume that uses my beard. I am Santa Claus for Christmas
and need to keep it long and bushy.

Past costumes I used masks (I hate masks) and of course my zombie.


But I would like to pick your collective brains (no pun) for new ideas 

1. Zombie








2. Odin from Thor


3. Pirate








4 ?????


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Very nice looking pirate and creepy zombie cowboy! 



My husband has a full beard and also wears glasses (and hates contacts), so we've adapted several ideas for him:

Mad Scientist (just need crazy hair, lab coat and some science-y props)

Pirate like you've already done

Magician

Clown (like Captain Spaulding)

Carnival/Circus stuff: Ringmaster, Strong Man, Bearded Lady, Circus performer, Lion Tamer...

Ghost

Wizard

Monk/Priest

Renaissance knight/peasant/king

Playing card king/jack

Artist (paint spattered clothes, french beret, artist's palette and brush - bonus points for bandaging an ear and locating period clothes and going as Vincent Van Gogh if you want a little gory)


----------



## SkinOfSin (Sep 16, 2016)

Rob Zombie, Khal Drogo (tinted black), Mugatu from zoolander, Ned Kelly (Australian outlaw), dress in drag as a bearded lady


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

Wolfman bro...all day! haha!


----------



## deadcowboy147 (Sep 22, 2016)

if your interested in it you could go steampunk


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm in the same boat.








The only addition I can think of is a Viking.


I did Steampunk last year and I'll be doing a similar costume this year.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

My boyfriend is on the same boat.. has a pretty long beard but he doesn't want to shave any time soon so I always think of costumes for him. 

A lot were mentioned above already but here are a couple I can think of off the top of my head that we've talked about before...
Handsome devil (shape the beard into a point or french fork,etc)
Krampus
Bearded Beetlejuice (thought it'd be fun to try that with the discolouring around the hair and beard) 
Mental institution patient (let all the hairs go wild!)- could also do a shock therapy patient with it going everywhere


----------



## Mrjinglepants (Sep 21, 2016)

Santa Clause!

I had a friend that went as Santa one year for Halloween. Funny how that tripped folks out more then the legions of the undead hanging out with Santa haha.

English explorer (plinth helmet, monocle, etc.)
Crazy hermit
Cast away
Deranged hillbilly ala 'wrong turn'?


----------



## MarikaL (Sep 24, 2016)

If you can grow enough length in the month you could do something like this..
with a scuba diving costume I think it'd be pretty effective!


----------



## Jillian70 (Sep 19, 2016)

Captain Hook..


----------

